# Hunsbedt's Home Theater



## Hunsbedt

Hello!
I am a Norwegian Home Theater owner, and when I got my UMIC1 and tried REW, I found out about Home Theater Shack and the great forums here.
After working on it for four years, my home theater was finished last summer.

Equipment:

Speakers:
Main speakers: Dali 40, modified with new crossower parts and Scanspeak
Revelator tweeter (2905/9700-Dali 40SE)
Centre speaker: DIY modified Dali 8008 (Blue series), with new speaker cabinet and
Scanspeak Revelator tweeter (2905/9700)
Subwoofers (3 x): 2 x Boschmann AZX-W15 NUKE, in DIY 104 liter ported kabinets
1 x Maelstrom 21", in 220 liter DIY closed cabinet.
Surround (6 x): DIY, based on a internet found kit (2 x 6"
SEAS midrange & bass speakers, 1 x 1" tweeter in each cabinet)

Data/netgear:
Altibox fiber connection 50/50mB Router
2 x Netgear Prosafe 16-port Switch (one dedicated HDTV-distibution)
ASUS RT-N66U Dark Knight Router
Grotec HTPC

Media players:
Toshiba HD DVD HD EP 35
OPPO BDP-103 Multiplayer
Denon DVD A-11 Multiplayer
Philips VR 20D Digital Video Recorder
Denon DTR 2000 DAT
Denon DRM Dolby HX PRO Cassette
Playstation 3
Altibox Motorola VIP 1853 HD TV-tuner
Thorens TD 321 MKII Turntable
-Audiotechnica AT-OC9 pickup
-Mørch DP-6 Gold arm
-Dali RIAA Phono Preamp


Prosessor & Amps:
Marantz AV 8801 prosessor
2 x Vincent SP-991 monoamp (1 x 600 W @ 4 Ohm (1 x 100 W class A))
2 x Crown I-Tech 6000 (2 x 3000W @ 4 Ohm)
1 x T&M SA 200e (2 x 200W @ 4 Ohm)
1 x T&M SA 400e (2 x 400W @ 4 Ohm)
NAD 216 THX (2 x 200W @ 4 Ohm)
Rotel RBM-1575 (5 x 500W @ 4 Ohm)

Cables:
Mostly based on no-nonsense microphone-cables.
(Eurocable Extraflex Double Shielded Microphone Cable)
Supra 2x4mm2 OFC loudspeaker cable
ISODA HA-08 PSR with WBT connectors.
PHOENIX GOLD cables
AUDIO ALCHEMY CLEARSTREAM cables
HITACHI LC-OFC cables

Power/UPS:
APC 3000 Smart UPS
LYNGDORF 6A-CAL-6FA surge filter

Projector/Screen:
Sony HW 50ES
Seymour Screen, 129" diagonal DIY 16/9 frame


----------



## NBPk402

Wow! Very nice setup you have there.


----------



## Hunsbedt

ellisr63 said:


> Wow! Very nice setup you have there.


Thanks ellisr63! 
My complete building thread is here

On the additional pictures you can see the Home Theather extension to our house. Also, the entrance and stairs up to the theater, and locking-mechanism on the sound proof sliding-door. There is also a picture of the sound proof back-door in the HT.


----------



## NBPk402

What is that door latch? I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## NBPk402

I was looking through your thread... What a excellent progression you are showing. I see you used sheet rock and MDF for the walls... Why did you use MDF instead of OSB?


----------



## Hunsbedt

ellisr63 said:


> What is that door latch? I have never seen anything like it.


It is probably a one of a kind-mecanism!
Regarding the sliding door latch: The first door lock proved to be too soft on the door sealing, so I took them off and built a DIY-progressive hinged latch, so the door would be pulled harder onto the tube-sealings. 

Here's a Youtube video of the sliding-door, and how it works:
Youtube sliding door lock

The sliding door is built from three layers of plasterboard on each side, and one outer layer MDF. It weighs in at about 400 pounds, and is hold up by heavy industrial double-boogie-rollers...
It dampens about the same as a good quality soundproofing door, about 45-48dB. The new latch mecanism made the door about 4dB's better!


----------



## Hunsbedt

ellisr63 said:


> I was looking through your thread... What a excellent progression you are showing. I see you used sheet rock and MDF for the walls... Why did you use MDF instead of OSB?


OSB is not used on walls so much here in Norway. Mostly we use sheet rock and chipboard on the inner layers, and painted MDF for the outer layer here.


----------



## Hunsbedt

Here are some more pics:


----------



## Prof.

A very nice theatre!! :T..That is some door lock!!


----------



## hjones4841

Beautiful work! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## NBPk402

What are the dimensions of the Theater?


----------



## ALMFamily

That is an amazing room mate - extremely well done and thanks for sharing!


----------



## NBPk402

Hunsbedt said:


> Thanks ellisr63!
> My complete building thread is here
> 
> On the additional pictures you can see the Home Theather extension to our house. Also, the entrance and stairs up to the theater, and locking-mechanism on the sound proof sliding-door. There is also a picture of the sound proof back-door in the HT.


In the last picture where the door is open... What is the silver thing by the floor inside the room that looks like an amp?


----------



## B- one

Very nice and thanks for the pic's! That door latch is awesome.


----------



## zonecoaster1

Lovely job. Thanks for posting photos.


----------



## Hunsbedt

Thanks for your nice words, guys!

@ ellisr63: It is probably the pucture below you are referring to. It is one of the Vincent SP 991 mono amps for the main speakers. I've placed them beside the speakers to avoid long speaker cables. Instead I'm running 10m long balanced shielded microphone cables from the Marantz prosessor. On the other picture you can see a bit of them from the front side.


----------



## Hunsbedt

ellisr63 said:


> What are the dimensions of the Theater?



Lenght 6,59m, width 4,86m and ceiling 2,45m. (21,6' -16' -8')


----------



## hjones4841

B- one said:


> Very nice and thanks for the pic's! That door latch is awesome.


The door itself is amazing; I am sure very little sound gets through it, including high SPL LFE. With all that mass, I wonder if the door is motorized for open/close.


----------



## Hunsbedt

hjones4841 said:


> The door itself is amazing; I am sure very little sound gets through it, including high SPL LFE. With all that mass, I wonder if the door is motorized for open/close.


Even if the door is quite heavy, it rolls easy with just a little pull. It also stops most sound effectively, except the lowest frequences (below 100 Hz). You can still hear a little bass going through. Being a sliding door, it is much better than one would expect, and I am very pleased with it so far.


----------



## Horrorfan33

Looks great!! :T


----------



## daddieo

Wowzer's! In--creadble. My hat along with my head is off to you sir. What was the time frame of start to completion for this beautiful addition, if you don't mind me asking? Are custom home theaters a big thing in Norway or are you the trend setter making everyone drool?


----------



## Hunsbedt

Thanks for kind words, daddieo! 

Time frame frome starting pouring concrete for the foundation, to finished result last spring, was about four and a half years. But mostly I worked on it in the winter, from early november to last of april.

HT here in Norway are mostly smaller than American ones, I believe. I think mine is a bit larger than the average here, with about 32 square meters for the HT only. The addition is about 50 s.m. in total, and covers the stairs from the entrance, a toilet, a tech-room and the HT.

It is built so that it can easy be redone into an apartment, if we later would wish to do that (never in my time...)


----------



## david yurik

wow wow wow!! amongst other things i love the door handle. very very nice sir.

dave


----------



## ALPHUX

Congratulations my friend-thou hast that to which most aspire in a lifetime never mind 5 years:unbelievable:


----------



## PoTee

I'm stuned what a wonderful room and to think that you actually built an addition to your house for it. What a great job KUDOS to you.


----------



## Hunsbedt

Thanks again, appreciate your comments!


----------



## cowboyofclubs

Only a newbie but super impressed by the ceiling. Can u pls provide info of how u got the starry result. Cheers. Awesome vibe in the room. Well done.


----------



## Ajena_2

This is a wonderful HT :T.

Could you specivy the amount of mony you'll spend?


----------



## pddufrene

That is truly a amazing setup! You did a excellent job, I could only dream of some day owning something like that. My wife will never let it happen though! Lol


----------



## Lulimet

Very very impressive!


----------



## rawsawhd

What an outstanding room! Top notch!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Hunsbedt, any more detail on how you did the fabric walls? I can see you framed it out, and then in the next wide shot the fabric is in place. Did you use a track system, or build and stretch panels?


----------



## nheintz

Amazing HT room! How did you do the star effect on the ceiling?


----------



## eclipse911t

Excellent room. 

Two questions. 
I see you have 15 channels of amplification. How are those divided amount your 12 speakers?

With a sealed 21 and ported 15's do you have any special processing (EQ, crossover, phase/time alignment) on the subwoofers to split frequencies and provide a high pass to the ported drivers?

Thanks!


----------



## Hunsbedt

Owen Bartley said:


> Hunsbedt, any more detail on how you did the fabric walls? I can see you framed it out, and then in the next wide shot the fabric is in place. Did you use a track system, or build and stretch panels?


Sorry about not answering this earlier! 
My fabrick panels are really easy to make. It is just a simple wood frame, with the fabric stretched over:










The panels are fastened to the walls with small plastic studs (like those on front covers on speakers), or with small but powerful magnets. I've also used velcro on some smaller frames.


----------



## Hunsbedt

nheintz said:


> Amazing HT room! How did you do the star effect on the ceiling?


The stars were built from using 6km 0.5mm fiber optic. I used from one fiber up to ten in the same hole to vary the size of the stars. All the fibers are collected and goes into a aluminium tube, witch goes into a 100w halogen light projector:


----------



## Hunsbedt

eclipse911t said:


> Excellent room.
> 
> Two questions.
> I see you have 15 channels of amplification. How are those divided amount your 12 speakers?


I have 15 speakers:
Front left, center, front right
High left, high right
left surround, 2 speakers (same signal)
right surround, 2 speakers (same signal)
Surround back right
Surround back left
Sub channel 1, 2subs (15")
Sub channel 2, 2subs (21")



eclipse911t said:


> With a sealed 21 and ported 15's do you have any special processing (EQ, crossover, phase/time alignment) on the subwoofers to split frequencies and provide a high pass to the ported drivers?
> 
> Thanks!


For my subs I use two Crown I-Tech 6000. The have two channels each, and I use one channel for each sub. These amps have the best DSP available: 24-bit conversion with 32-bit, fl oating-point DSP-processing. Has 64 assignable filters with 9 different filter types. Includes all-pass filters, over 2 seconds of delay available per channel, and dual uncorrelated-noise and sine-wave generators, see more here: http://www.crownaudio.com/media/pdf/amps/140318.pdf

The DSP is controlled with my HTPC over network, and is relatively easy to configure.


----------



## javiersc

Superb, I believe that any project has to be so well thought as this one !!!


----------



## Bob in St. Louis

This room is inspirational. Lord willing, I get the chance to build another room, some features from this room will be in my memory banks.
My hat's off to you Sir!

Bob


----------



## Hunsbedt

It's about time for a new update on my theater, it has been some time now since my last update, and a couple of important changes has happened. A year ago I decided to build new speakers after borrowing three Alcons LCR professional cinema speakers for a couple of months. I decided to build identical LCR-speakers from a concept made by Stig Erik Tangen, namely the inConcert Miles speaker. Instead of using the original speaker, whitch has 2x15" Beyma 15P80ND and a Beyma TPL 150H 6" ribbon tweeter in one speaker box, I went for a three way new concept also with a Beyma 10" 10MI100, also with all speakers in separate boxes.
The separate speaker boxes makes it easier to lift and move them around.

I also changed my old subs for a more "punchy" setup, with 6 x TC Sounds LMS Ultra 18". These speakers are some beasts, 40kg of brutality each. The 30mm MDF 144-litre box weighs about 60 kg, so six of these together are a little bit over 600 kg...

On the amp side there are also changes, I bought one more Crown Itech 6000 for the six subs, and one new Crown DCI 8/600N (8 x 600W @ 4 Ohm) for the three midrange and three tweeters. 

What the sustem sounds like? Well, just perfect after my taste. A wonderful ribbon tweeter, very naturally and detailed without any sharp tone, a great midrange, and lots of punchy midbass. The six subs can easily tear the theater down, but has been adjusted to naturally take over downward from were the Beyma 15" ends. 

Here are som pics:

The ribbon tweeter- Beyma TPL 200H:










Midbass/Bass- Beyma 15P80ND:










Midrange- Beyma 10MI100:










Here'a all speakers in my workshop, ready for the HT:










Closeup:










Mounting the six TC Sounds LMS Ultra 18" subs:









Ready for action:



















Amp rack, one Crown DCI 8/600N (8 x 600W @ 4 Ohm) on the top, for tweeters abd mids, then three Crown Itech 6000 for midbass and subs, and then at the bottom one 1 stk T&M SA 400e (2 x 400W @ 4 Ohm), driving two rear surround channels, The side surrounds are driven with to channels on the Crown DCI.
Sorry for bad picture quality:


----------



## eXPLaT

Very nicely done sir, makes you feel right at home and wanting to jump in with a bowl of popcorn.


----------



## Hunsbedt

eXPLaT said:


> Very nicely done sir, makes you feel right at home and wanting to jump in with a bowl of popcorn.


Thanks! :TT


----------



## Talley

One simple question... If I flew to your place for a demo...

...would you throw in free earplugs? 

That is one crazy setup.


----------



## Hunsbedt

Talley said:


> One simple question... If I flew to your place for a demo...
> 
> ...would you throw in free earplugs?
> 
> That is one crazy setup.


You would not have to use earplugs since I rarely plays music louder than 110dB, usually I have the volume down to around 100-105dB. But on film the volume can reach much louder, those LFS effects are sometimes a bit too much, and even I get scared...

It is extremely fun to have lots of headroom in the system, and that totally without problems with drivers and amps! :devil:


----------



## Lumen

Magnificent home theater! I'm especially impressed with cable "dressing" in the equipment rack. With so much equipment connected in complex ways, and with all those cables, you would think the rack would be a nightmare. Shelving, chairs, lighting... all superb. I want one :R
You can be proud!


----------



## gweagles

Well done, very well thought out and looks fantastic


----------



## rggomez

Hello and congrats for the good job! can you share with us a bit more about your main speakers? size of cabinets, crossovers, curves...
thanks


----------



## YKA

Really impressive! You have done huge project, hope to have as big room somewhere in the future.

Do you have measured responses, especially the lower frequencies? How this kind of well made big HT room behaves below 100Hz? My HT room is much much more smaller and I am interested to hear how you have succeed with the LFE performance.

Thank you for sharing your most interesting HT project details.


----------



## Daniel_77

Hunsbedt said:


> Hello!
> I am a Norwegian Home Theater owner, and when I got my UMIC1 and tried REW, I found out about Home Theater Shack and the great forums here.
> After working on it for four years, my home theater was finished last summer.
> 
> Equipment:
> 
> Speakers:
> Main speakers: Dali 40, modified with new crossower parts and Scanspeak
> Revelator tweeter (2905/9700-Dali 40SE)
> Centre speaker: DIY modified Dali 8008 (Blue series), with new speaker cabinet and
> Scanspeak Revelator tweeter (2905/9700)
> Subwoofers (3 x): 2 x Boschmann AZX-W15 NUKE, in DIY 104 liter ported kabinets
> 1 x Maelstrom 21", in 220 liter DIY closed cabinet.
> Surround (6 x): DIY, based on a internet found kit (2 x 6"
> SEAS midrange & bass speakers, 1 x 1" tweeter in each cabinet)
> 
> Data/netgear:
> Altibox fiber connection 50/50mB Router
> 2 x Netgear Prosafe 16-port Switch (one dedicated HDTV-distibution)
> ASUS RT-N66U Dark Knight Router
> Grotec HTPC
> 
> Media players:
> Toshiba HD DVD HD EP 35
> OPPO BDP-103 Multiplayer
> Denon DVD A-11 Multiplayer
> Philips VR 20D Digital Video Recorder
> Denon DTR 2000 DAT
> Denon DRM Dolby HX PRO Cassette
> Playstation 3
> Altibox Motorola VIP 1853 HD TV-tuner
> Thorens TD 321 MKII Turntable
> -Audiotechnica AT-OC9 pickup
> -Mørch DP-6 Gold arm
> -Dali RIAA Phono Preamp
> 
> 
> Prosessor & Amps:
> Marantz AV 8801 prosessor
> 2 x Vincent SP-991 monoamp (1 x 600 W @ 4 Ohm (1 x 100 W class A))
> 2 x Crown I-Tech 6000 (2 x 3000W @ 4 Ohm)
> 1 x T&M SA 200e (2 x 200W @ 4 Ohm)
> 1 x T&M SA 400e (2 x 400W @ 4 Ohm)
> NAD 216 THX (2 x 200W @ 4 Ohm)
> Rotel RBM-1575 (5 x 500W @ 4 Ohm)
> 
> Cables:
> Mostly based on no-nonsense microphone-cables.
> (Eurocable Extraflex Double Shielded Microphone Cable)
> Supra 2x4mm2 OFC loudspeaker cable
> ISODA HA-08 PSR with WBT connectors.
> PHOENIX GOLD cables
> AUDIO ALCHEMY CLEARSTREAM cables
> HITACHI LC-OFC cables
> 
> Power/UPS:
> APC 3000 Smart UPS
> LYNGDORF 6A-CAL-6FA surge filter
> 
> Projector/Screen:
> Sony HW 50ES
> Seymour Screen, 129" diagonal DIY 16/9 frame


Hi,

I just come acros this tread looking for information regarding dali 40. I saw that you posted this really long time ago and don´t expect any ansewr  I just give it a long shoot.

I have a pair of original dali 40 adn looking for info regarding upgrade. I noticed that you have done some upgrade and are just kindly asking for more info on how you did. Do you have any drawings of the cross over and how much do i need to modify the cabinet to fit the tweeter and so on.

If you see this, you are more than welcome to rech out .

Br Daniel


----------

